# US student wanting to do an elective at Shifa



## hooma (May 8, 2007)

I am gonna be starting my third of med school this august in the US. I have a one month break before rotations start here and I really wanted to do a 4 week elective at Shifa because a lot of my family lives in Islamabad. Does Shifa require you to be in ur last year of medical school to get an elective there. would it be better to wait till my 4th year since i dontt have that much clinical experience yet? Is getting an elective there very competitive. How are rotations or how would an elective be run there. I most likely am going to go into internal medicine is there any one I could contact at Shifa who could help me out? sorry about all the questions but thanks for any help.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Hooma,

I'm currently a student at Shifa, and though I don't know the answers to some of your questions, I can easily find out for you tomorrow and let you know within the next day or two. Keep checking back.


----------



## hooma (May 8, 2007)

Thanks alot Rizwan I really appreciate it.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Hooma,

Seems to be taking a little longer than I expected but just hang in there. Should have answers for you by early next week.

Thanks.


----------



## hooma (May 8, 2007)

hey its no big deal take your time and thanks again


----------



## hooma (May 8, 2007)

hey rizwan, any new?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry, just got busy with a couple tests... this week though, I promise.


----------



## hooma (May 8, 2007)

oh thats ok i know youre probably busy, i just wanted to make sure u hadnt forgotten about me. I emailed the dean at Shifa about whether a third year here can do an elective there. do they respond cuz u usually go through channels here before you email the dean but i wasnt sure who else to email. oh and i like your blog


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, thanks 

The dean might reply, but fact is he might not be sure of the process himself in which case he'll stay quiet about it. I plan on asking the student affairs office later today; they should know the step-by-step process, and hopefully it's information they have readily available. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## hooma (May 8, 2007)

Thanks alot Ill email them to so we'll see, but thank you so much


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Hooma,

Shifa's actually recently put up a section on their website with all of the information and also the application. They treat foreign applicants just like local applicants so the process is very simple overall. The only thing that changes is the application fee, which is $100.00 for US students and Rs. 2,000 for local students.

Their rules are pretty straightforward, there's a simple dress code, and they want you to spend a minimum of four weeks beginning on the first of the month. The first part of the application mentions that only students in their final year of MBBS may apply for electives, but this does not apply to foreign students, I don't think you need to be in your final year. (Haven't checked this yet though.)

To answer some of your original questions, it's not that competitive at the moment. There aren't many people currently doing electives at Shifa, but the class sizes of the college itself are so large that some rotations do get a little cramped. This may play a role in determining when you can get an elective, but it shouldn't be a reason for complete rejection.

You would do better in your fourth year as you definitely would have more clinical experience, but having some clinical knowledge at all should give you a good enough foundation to build upon.

I went by the office as well and though they had other information forms, their printer wasn't working at the time :-/

Anyway, *this link here* in PDF can give you all the information as well as the application form. In the section of the application where it asks for National ID# just go ahead and put one if you have one, otherwise, leave it blank and specify that you are a foreign student. You can also go ahead and attach any additional information to specify anything you feel is not clear. You can include a passport number under the heading which you'll have to make yourself on the application as "United States of America Passport Number:XXXXXXXX"

Other questions which may arise, like what is the D.O./S.O? It just means son of, daughter of...
Even though it says mailing address is optional, just fill it in anyway with your American home address or college address so that there's no confusion about your application as a foreign student.

There is contact information as well if you need it

Phone: 92-51-4446801-30 Ext. 3636,3371; email: [email protected]

but if you still have any questions, go ahead and post them here and we'll get back to you.


----------



## hooma (May 8, 2007)

Thank you so much Rizwan. Im sorry it took me so long to thank you but I really appreciate all your help, it was very nice of you


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

np, hope everything works out as planned


----------

